# *



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

*


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Dang. You're like the pod people in The Invasion of the Body Snatchers. Do you really exist?

Too late now, but you should have used sanding sealer. Just sayin'.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Huh?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

We always knew you were special but who knew you were a time traveller. They are obviously already counting a project you didn't post in the future!


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

Don't click on the Gallery button what ever you do! It may suck you in until you too unbuild something.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Now that is really something! Perhaps you have a project on loan to another LJ member, or a museum?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Send 1 more and you will have nothing.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Alder!!!


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

ScottM - when you're in bizaaro world, it's Redla wood.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Don't worry, jbay. You're still a -10 in my book!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Don t worry, jbay. You re still a -10 in my book!
> 
> - Ripper70


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind, no worries


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have been told I was worthless, even a complete zero. But never a -1.

LOL


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> I have been told I was worthless, even a complete zero. But never a -1.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Zero's are easy, It's hard to maintain my -1 (or -10) reputation


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I have been told I was worthless, even a complete zero. But never a -1.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO, guys I need to work harder at it….


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Maybe the LJ site is using that damned metric system to do their accounting…......


----------

